# hanging card cut... with the 'soldiers side arm' ...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Been shooting the SSA this week... had a couple of pigeons... a crow and a squirrel...

But wanted to take this beauty to the next level...

Was at 25feet.... the card was hanging... had a slight movement to it when i hit it...

I did have a mirror i bought for such shots... but i dropped it  ...

And my phone clamp broke... so ordered another of both...

My new catch box too... which will help with the shots and setting up...


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Get to work on the match lighter then gambler 
You already have card cutter!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shot!!! Just keep it up. You should try some of the other accuracy challenges. I know the weather is probably the pits for extending your range, but come spring I hope you will be working on the other badges.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Im needing some good matches..

I bought some cheap ones one ebay and they wont light... even though theyre 'strike anywhere' ...

Im going to buy some 'swan vesta' as reccomended... for buying in the UK ...

failing that... im going to get some sent in from the US....

My catchbox was letting me down... i couldnt hang cards... or matches....

But now ive upgraded... i should be fine


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Im needing some good matches..
> 
> I bought some cheap ones one ebay and they wont light... even though theyre 'strike anywhere' ...
> 
> ...


With the current setup (for the card cutts)
You can just put some 2040 in the clamp and put the match in the end 
Did you get them clamps from The Range?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Funny you should mention the range.... one has not long opened close by.... but ive had them for a while...

Will give the 2040 a bash... just ordered the matches


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I found it really helpful to heat the matches up just before shooting ... they need to be really, really dry. Also, I etch those steel balls for match lighting. As an experiment, just try striking one of your matches on a smooth, un-etched ball ... I find it impossible. But after I etch them, I can strike a match by hand on one of the balls ... just need a bit of a rough surface.

My formula for etching steel ... Mix as dry powders 10 parts table salt, 10 parts copper sulfate, and 1 part sodium bisulfate. You can get copper sulfate from a good agricultural supply outfit ... it is used as a foot bath to control foot rot in sheep and cattle, and also as an anti-fungal spray on fruit trees. Sodium bisulfate is used to control the ph in hot tubs and pools ... you can get it from a place that sells hot tubs or pool supplies, look for a ph reducer as they are usually pure sodium bisulfate. Wash the balls well ... or use alcohol or acetone ... to remove all oil. Then make a concentrated solution of the powder mixture .... take a glass jar and fill it with water ... dump in some of the powder mixture, put the lid on and shake it like he11. Add more powder, shake, etc., until no more will dissolve. Then just put your balls into the mixture and leave them there for about 5 minutes or so. Rinse them off to see how they look ... you should have a mildly roughed surface, and maybe some small spots of copper. If not enough, put them back into the fluid for another few minutes and check again. When you are happy, rinse the balls well and dry them ... do not oil them. They will rust easily, so keep them dry. When through with your etching fluid, just dilute it with a lot of water and pour it down the drain. In the volume you are using it will not harm anything in the environment. It will not burn your skin or your clothes ... keep it out of your eyes ... do not drink it.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Cheers charles... you can get all that stuff on ebay... just checked...

Will get to it


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shooting Sir.
Likewise the advice from others.

All the best for your badges.

Myself fortunately or not, will not ever post videos now, and risk a bored, jealous, government worker, jeapodisingy my pension status.

In addition rightly or wrongly, I have had likely more than my own share of known about competition sucess, from dang hard work over the years.

Therefore I do not seek, nor desire any accolades, beyond my own knowledge of what I can do.

Cheers Allan


----------

